# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Strapless Gown, Jacket, Hat & Purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a special request from Sue Droste, who has knit all the patterns in the Barbie Handout and wanted to complete her "wardrobe" with a long gown.

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie Handout #2
July, 2012


STRAPLESS DRESS, JACKET, HAT and PURSE

#1 and #3 DP needles
Fingering yarn - Main color (MC) 
Metallic sparkly eyelash yarn - Contrast Color (CC)
Markers

Strapless Dress:

With #1 DP needles and MC, cast on 16 stitches.
Work 3 rows in seed stitch or garter stitch.
Next Row: Knit 1, increase in next stitch, Knit 12, increase, Knit 1 = 18 sts.
Purl 1 Row. 
NOTE: For a nice edge, KNIT the first and last stitches on the purl rows.
Next Row: Knit 1, increase, Knit 14, increase, Knit 1. Purl back.
Continue to knit and increase until there are 34 stitches on the needle. 
Purl back, PLACING MARKERS to decrease down to the waistline, as follows:

Purl 4, place marker (PM), Purl 10, PM, Purl 6, PM, Purl 10, PM, Purl 4.

Next Row: Knit 4, slip marker ( SM), Slip 1-Knit 1-Pass Slip Stitch Over Knit Stitch (will read as: Sl-K1-PSSO), Knit 6, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 6, SM, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 6, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 4 = 30 stitches.

Next Row: Knit 4, SM, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 6, SM, S1-K1-PSSO, Knit 4, Knit 2 together, SM, Knit 4 = 26 stitches.

Knit in stockinet stitch (Knit 1 row, Purl 1 row) on these 26 stitches until garment is at waistline.

Hold up to doll to see if at or near waistline. If not, continue to work in stockinet stitch you reach the waistline. End with a purl row.

DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS. You will now begin to INCREASE for hips.

Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER 4th marker - 4 stitches increased = 30 stitches.
Continue to increase in this manner until there are 42 stitches on the needle.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 20 rows.
Work in seed stitch or garter stitch for 12 rows. Bind off in seed stitch or garter stitch. Cut yarn, leaving a 12-inch strand to sew back seam.

REMINDER: This is a strapless gown. Be sure to tightly sew the back seam so the dress fits the doll snugly across the bodice and doesnt fall down while being worn by the doll - so embarrassing!

JACKET

#3 DP needles 
Main Color (MC) - same color as strapless gown
Contrast Color (CC) - metallic or any sparkly yarn for jacket collar

With MC, cast on 20 stitches. Work in garter stitch (knit every row) for 8 rows.
Next Row: Cast on 8 stitches - knit across row.
Next Row: Cast on 8 stitches - knit across row.
Work in garter stitch on these 36 stitches for 28 rows (These are the sleeves).
Next Row: Bind off 8 stitches - knit across row.
Next Row: Bind off 8 stitches - knit across row. Cut yarn, leaving a 12-inch strand to sew seams.

COLLAR:
Attach CC - (metallic or sparkly yarn) - knit across INCREASE in every stitch = 40 stitches.
With CC, knit 5 rows. Bind off in knit. Cut yarn, leaving a short end to weave in on the wrong side.

Construction Instructions:

Hold jacket with right side facing you and sparkly collar at top. Fold collar down toward you to bottom edge. Thread MC strand on darning needle and sew seam from corner of collar to body of jacket, ending at edge of sleeve - in an L shape. Cut strand and weave in ends.

Sew other side. Weave in ends on wrong side. Turn jacket to right side. Try on doll, making sure the sparkly collar stands up around the back of the doll - do not turn collar down.

HAT

With #1 DP needles and MC, cast on 32 stitches.
Work in seed stitch or garter stitch for 6 rows. Drop MC - DO NOT CUT.
With #3 DP needles, attach CC - (metallic or sparkly yarn). Knit 2 rows. Cut CC, leave a short strand to weave in ends.
With #1 needles, pick up MC and work in seed stitch or garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off. Cut yarn, leaving a 10-inch strand to sew seam. Fold in half - longwise, right side toward outside. Thread strand onto darning needle. Sew long edges together. Fold in half and sew short edges together. This will make a donut ring of stitches with a sparkly strip on the outer edge. Pull dolls hair or ponytail through inner ring and pull up onto her head to make a frame around her face.

PURSE

With #1 DP needles and MC, cast on 18 stitches.
Work in seed stitch or garter stitch for 6 rows. CUT MC - leaving a long 24-inch strand to work purse strap later.
With #3 DP needles, attach CC - (metallic or sparkly yarn). Knit for 12 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 1, Knit 2 together, Knit 1, Knit 2 together across the row.
Next row: Knit 2 together across row.
CUT CC - leave an 8-inch strand to sew seam. Thread onto darning needle and sew purse seam to MC seed or garter stitches. Knot securely. Weave in ends. Thread long strand of MC on darning needle and sew seams together.

Purse Shoulder Strap:
With remaining long strand and small crochet hook, make a chain of 56-60 stitches, starting on the top side of the purse. (Strand is already attached to the purse). Complete chain and make a knot. Secure chain to opposite side of purse. Knot securely. Weave in ends.

If you dont want to crochet a purse strap, make a knitted strap by casting on 60 stitches and immediately binding off. Leave a strand at each end and attach to the top of the purse at each side.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful as always!!! I love them! I just downloaded the patterns. Thank you!!! ;0)


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful Barbie wardrobe. I down loaded it too.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Once again Elaine, more beautiful eye candy to savour with your Barbie designs. They are beautiful as always, and I have copied and pasted them onto a word document ready to print out. Leonora.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

More delightful patterns, Elaine. Thank you so much!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Elaine that is beautiful. Thanks for the wonderful patterns and now I must make some for Chistmas gifts for one of my granddaughters...the other one is into horses.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful Elaine. Wish I had little girls.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.You are a beautiful knitter.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oh, Thank You!

Barbie knitting has only _just become an item for me, GD just beginning to 'get into' dressing dolls.
Am knitting my very- first- ever Barbie dress (long, ruffled) and have stalled at the neckline (instructions full of errors, but I've go t it right up to the neckline using common sense)
So am very grateful for these patterns. They will help me sort the problem out.
Will probably knit all of them!

_And I'll be looking up your Handout#1 Many thanks.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Exquisite as always!!!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

I am actually knitting barbie clothes while reading today's forum and I am so thrilled to see another barbie pattern. Thank you so much Elaine


----------



## Willygogs (May 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to this site. I love your Barbie patterns, but where do I find the downloads? 
Many thanks for sharing, Judith


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Wonderful designs. Thank you.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I can't figure out how to download this pattern Please help.
Judy


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

What beautiful clothes. I love the fit!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Lovely.
Can you reshare the other patterns you offered before I came joined knitting paradise?

I will be happy to put them in PDF format for you


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

How beautiful! You are so talented! It must be so difficult to figure out how to fit the dolls "curves" so nicely.
Vicki


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Louise

Have you thought of making them and then donating them to a local charity who may collect naked barbies and find clothes for them, so that at Christmas time, those who requested a Barbie, will get one?

THere is such a place here in Corvallis, OR called Vina Moses who does that. They try to find at least one outfit for each doll.

Just a thought.

Rhyanna


----------



## grannymom (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good source for Crochet Barbie patterns


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Yes there are a lot of them.

http://home.inreach.com/marthac/fash.html

just google barbie crochet patterns free.

rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine.

Here is the pattern in PDF format for those who are otherwise having problems downloading or copying and pasting your designs.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

One of the knitters on this KP website has been gracious enough to provide a PDF download button for everyone......

Go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers", and click on the Search button. A list will open and the first 9-10 titles are in the sub-section: "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials".

Click on each title in this sub-section to see a pattern with photo(s). If you click on the title "Long Pants with Crease and Easy "Boxy" Sweater" (for the AG doll), scroll down to comments by "Daeanarah". In the middle of her comments she has provided a download button for 6-7 AG doll patterns, plus 2 Barbie patterns. There are also download buttons for the Skating/Ballerina costume and the Pumpkin Costume for AG dolls, and for the Barbie Strapless Gown, Jacket, Hat and Purse under their own titles.

Just click on the download button and it will open to a copy of the pattern and photo that will be easy to print out on your computer.

Note to Rhyanna (Daeanarah): I love the way you formatted these downloads! I have printed them out for my own personal 3-ring binder - they are wonderful! Thank you so much!

I'm almost finished posting AG doll Handout #4, and have just begun to post the Barbie Handout #2 - so keep checking this sub-section: "User Submitted.......".

To receive an e-mail of the Barbie Handout #1 - send me an e-mail to: [email protected]


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

OOoh la la!! Elaine! Another crop of winners.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> Lovely.
> Can you reshare the other patterns you offered before I came joined knitting paradise?
> 
> I will be happy to put them in PDF format for you


Yes, please do; both of you--one reshare, the other put into PDF format. Thank you.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful, as always. Thank you Elaine


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Those gowns are absolutely gorgeous thanks for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks so much Elaine....and, let the fun begin.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

What can I say, more beautiful patterns, Elaine. Between the AG and Barbie patterns, I think a lot of little girls ( and big ones, too) are going to be getting a lot of beautiful outfits for their dolls for Christmas again this year.


----------



## grannymom (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you so much, these are wonderful.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Judy I attached the file as a pdf document. Click on the link at bottom of message, then select either open or save. Save with a name.

Rhyanna


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

So pretty. Thanks again for your generous sharing heart.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely dresses and patterns!! Thank you!!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for these gorgeous patterns. Abbie Rose my 4 year old granddaughter will love them to bits. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

these are beautiful...thank you.

I haven't made barbie clothes since I was a pre-teen

I love your ideas.
Nancy


----------



## KATHYSOUP (Aug 10, 2012)

these are beautiful -- I can't wait until my granddaughter is old enough for Barbie! Will have to make them for grandnieces in the meantime!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Very sad news......
Daeanarah, a knitter on this forum, has been gracious enough to provide all of us with a PDF download button for Ladyfingers patterns.

She notified me that she is LEAVING KP because she has posted machine knitting yarns a couple of times in the Classified section - and "Administration" deleted it. She "she didn't post enough".

She has provided us with lots of postings, especially for the PDF download feature that is terrific for printing out all the pattern posted in the User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials.

I certainly don't want her to leave KP, but don't know how to get around this.


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

absolutely not....I didn't know there was a limit on advertising. I thought you could advertise as much as you want and when you wanted. I didn't know you ads would be deleted if you didn't advertise enough....wow....I don't think that is a great things for this site. How do you start then. What if it is only once you have advertised. I have only advertised once or twice on here....I think Knitting Paradise should change their policies.

HUGS
Nancy


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the pattern in pdf format


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks again for these beautiful patterns. 

Do any of you knitters who have made some of these clothes use the Magic Loop method? I hate dpns, but my GGDs' naked Barbies are waiting for their wardrobes and I can't put off starting on these any longer.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a reminder:

When knitting the strapless gown - when you sew the back seam, you will sew for just a few rows ABOVE the waist, but NOT all the way to the top of the gown. If you do this, it won't fit around the doll's upper body.

The bodice with increases is for Barbie's bustline, then you place the markers to decrease down to the waist. So, when you sew the back seam, go only to where you placed the markers and make sure you sew a good tight seam - even if you have to make the seam "thicker" near the top - make it a TIGHT fit!


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have printed out the patterns for the lovely gowns but would like to have what I see is being referred to as Handout #1. Could you please tell me how I can get those patterns from you. I have been knitting Barbie clothes off and on for over 40 years and now have granddaughters, so I am knitting again. Have also done some knitting for the AG dolls and would be interested in any patterns for those dolls if you are sharing. My email is [email protected] Your dresses are absolutely stunning. Thank you so much, Nancy Guthrie


----------



## crazydolls (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice, thanks


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

"Daeanarah" is the member who provides the PDF Download button for Ladyfingers patterns.

I don't think she has seen this particular pattern because there is no PDF button - YET. I will "PM" her and ask her to provide us with the PDF button.


----------

